# Please post your old military bicycle photos



## Wing Your Heel (Mar 5, 2012)

Please post in your old military photos showing bicycles being used


----------



## deOmair (Dec 25, 2014)

well they are amazing..
1z0-804 vce exam - testking


----------



## leo healy (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi All 
 I enclose a pic from my own collection ,its of some German troops in a rest area by the looks of it ,with the cobbler on one side and what looks like the company bike mechanic on the other, looks as if they have plenty work for him


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 2, 2015)

*Spam alert*



deOmair said:


> well they are amazing..
> 1z0-804 vce exam - testking




*Entry #2 ... This Thread ....*








===============
===============


----------

